# Boxing Gloves - different weights



## bjjapprentice (Jun 2, 2007)

Hey there, I am 16, around 70kg and my hands aren't huge, what glove weight would you recommend?

Thanks


----------



## brianlkennedy (Jun 2, 2007)

I use 16 oz Twins brand gloves. My MMA teacher recommended 16oz because a lot of gyms will require you to wear 16 oz. to spar. Twins is a great brand of glove and at a fair price. (no I do not own stock in the Twins company!)

Their website is www.twinsspecial.com

take care,
Brian


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 2, 2007)

16 for sparring and bag / pad work.


----------



## searcher (Jun 2, 2007)

I use 20 oz Ringside gloves for sparring and bag work.   I have 18 oz that I used to use, but I like the heavier gloves for added work and protection.   I require adult students to use at least 18 oz for training and sparring.

When I fight gloved knockdown I have a couple of sets of 4 oz that are nasty to get hit with.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 3, 2007)

It depends on what you're using them for. I would get at least 12 oz. gloves for bag & pad work, & 16 oz. for sparring. I've really important to protect your hands.


----------



## Tarot (Jun 3, 2007)

I've got 14oz that I use for training.


----------



## Jonathan (Jun 13, 2007)

16 oz., I think, would be the way to go.  Check with your school to see if they have any requirements, though!


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 14, 2007)

Jonathan said:


> 16 oz., I think, would be the way to go. Check with your school to see if they have any requirements, though!


 
This is a great point. Years ago, I trained at a gym & brought 14 oz training gloves for sparring & was asked to get some 16 oz.


----------



## Freestyler777 (Jun 15, 2007)

I think 16 oz would be the minimum size glove for sparring and bagwork.


----------



## TheArtofDave (Jan 31, 2008)

I've used 12 oz gloves and they held up for awhile before the wear and tear. But if you don't use 12 oz then I agree that 16 oz is the way to go.


----------

